

Ask HN: When was the last time you read a newspaper? - ajaimk

When was the last time you read a newspaper? As in one printed on broadsheet or tabloid paper.
======
michael_dorfman
I imagine you want to set this up as a poll, as you're going to get a lot of
repetition of short (one-word) answers.

Mine: Today.

------
mahmud
Physically, when I was stuck at SFO; ~2 months ago.

------
freejoe76
Today.

------
Schmidt
Today.

